# Bobbin Head Sat morning 24 Nov



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I haven't been out in the yak for about 6 weeks. It's late notice but I'm going out tomorrow for a few hours. Will lauch from the playground 6:45 -7 am and go up past the marina if anyone interested in joining


----------

